# New Master Combo Lock Hacking Method



## musicninja17 (Oct 19, 2012)

Discovered this method of retrieving combinations from a lock. Not documented anywhere else as far as I can tell....thought some of you guys might like this.

And don't you dare say "bolt cutters". This is the lockpicker's equivalent of "hurr I used to just peel the stickers off".

What do you think?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 19, 2012)

Once you've got it open, it's trivial to get the combo. Back in the day, I could open the previous generation of these in 60 seconds, average 35 seconds. The way I got fast at it is that a friend gave me 300 of them to pick. All were closed. They were locked together into 3 or 4 huge piles.

The newer ones are more difficult because they've included a mechanism which makes the last digit harder to determine. I can open them also but I'm way out of practice. I suppose I could a012 sub 2:00 given a few days of practice. That involves no shims or lights, just understanding how the internals work and reasonably fast finger work.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 19, 2012)

There aren't a ton of those around anymore. I know exactly what you're talking about, and any of them under a certain serial number have that. I suppose you could easily tell too because of the ridges on the third disc. 

Where does your friend work!?

I've been trying to get a hold of a ton or at least a ton of serial numbers + combos. I heard a rumor that there was some mathematical basis for the coding of the combos. There probably is some cryptography stuff involved in the whole deal with the databases that they store things in, but I know for a fact that they *CAN* 'look up' the combinations at MasterLock...but it's a longer legal process...


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 19, 2012)

My friend was a highschool football player. After each practice, they would walk the halls of the school and bang on the lockers. Sometimes a lock would open and they would steal it. The way I attacked the problem was first obtaining as many combinations as possible from friends, and then comparing combinations to the codes printed on the (internal) disks. I didn't bother trying to see if there was some relation to the code number because I try to give myself problems that I can solve (and I know that I could easily generate a code that no one could reverse, all you need is a good enough random number generator).


----------

